# Grosse (250mm) seiten Lüfter sinn oder unsinn ??



## Wolf1985 (24. September 2007)

*Grosse (250mm) seiten Lüfter sinn oder unsinn ??*

Wat sagt ihr zu Gehäusen wie dem Sharkoon Rebel9 Value-Edition. Bringen die großen seiten Lüfter etwas, gar nichts, oder wird alles schlimmer? Solte man da die finger von lassen oder kann man da ruhig zuschlagen wenn man keinen Kühlschrank braucht ? 

Gruß Wolf1985


----------



## Chemenu (24. September 2007)

*AW: Grosse (250mm) seiten Lüfter sinn oder unsinn ??*



			
				Wolf1985 am 24.09.2007 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wat sagt ihr zu Gehäusen wie dem Sharkoon Rebel9 Value-Edition. Bringen die großen seiten Lüfter etwas, gar nichts, oder wird alles schlimmer? Solte man da die finger von lassen oder kann man da ruhig zuschlagen wenn man keinen Kühlschrank braucht ?
> 
> Gruß Wolf1985



Ich finds sinnvoll und möcht es nicht mehr missen, da ich so meine 6800GT passiv betreiben kann.    

Hab sogar zwei 25er in meinem Case.


----------



## Muckimann (24. September 2007)

*AW: Grosse (250mm) seiten Lüfter sinn oder unsinn ??*

hab auch so nen dicken  
meiner meinung nach bringens die nich wirklich. sieht halt cool aus, weil er leuchtet und man ihn per schalter links- oder rechtsdrehend und natürlich ausschalten kann. 

mfg


----------



## INU-ID (24. September 2007)

*AW: Grosse (250mm) seiten Lüfter sinn oder unsinn ??*

Das oben genannte Gehäuse kenn ich leider nicht, allerdings haben wir einige 25cm Lüfter aus den 30€-ebay-Gehäusen im Einsatz und sind damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## keithcaputo (24. September 2007)

*AW: Grosse (250mm) seiten Lüfter sinn oder unsinn ??*



			
				Chemenu am 24.09.2007 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wolf1985 am 24.09.2007 16:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehrlich? Du findest es sinnvoll, zwei große Lüfter am Gehäuse zu haben, damit ein einzelner kleiner auf der GraKa überflüssig wird?
Klingt ein wenig skurril, wenn ich das sagen darf! 
Sind die großen denn wesentlich leiser, oder wo genau liegt da der Vorteil?


----------



## Chemenu (24. September 2007)

*AW: Grosse (250mm) seiten Lüfter sinn oder unsinn ??*



			
				keithcaputo am 24.09.2007 18:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Chemenu am 24.09.2007 16:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du wüsstest wie laut der Lüfter meiner Graka war würdest du mich verstehen. 
Den Lüfter der Graka hat man in der gesamten Wohnung wahrgenommen, jetzt is der PC angenehm leise da man die 25cm Lüfter eigentlich gar nicht hört (sind per Poti auf die langsamste Stufe geregelt, das reicht auch). 

Der eine sitzt in der Front um die HDDs zu kühlen. Und der schaufelt da ordentlich Luft rein... ein 120er kann da nicht mithalten.


----------



## Jefim (26. September 2007)

*AW: Grosse (250mm) seiten Lüfter sinn oder unsinn ??*



			
				Wolf1985 am 24.09.2007 16:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wat sagt ihr zu Gehäusen wie dem Sharkoon Rebel9 Value-Edition. Bringen die großen seiten Lüfter etwas, gar nichts, oder wird alles schlimmer? Solte man da die finger von lassen oder kann man da ruhig zuschlagen wenn man keinen Kühlschrank braucht ?
> 
> Gruß Wolf1985




Im Prinzip bringt das schon was. Allerdings flas vorne auch ein Lüfter vorhanden ist, bringt der seitliche den Luftstrom durcheinander, was sich negativ auf die kühlleistung auswirken könnte. Was noch ein nachteil ist, dass je größer der Lüfter, um so mehr Staub saugt der rein   (  und das von der seite )


----------



## fiumpf (26. September 2007)

*AW: Grosse (250mm) seiten Lüfter sinn oder unsinn ??*

Ein 25er Seitenlüfter ist Gold wert! 

Mein PC steht so komisch im Eck und bekommt so fast keine Frischluft. Dank dem neuen Gehäuse mit 250er Seiten- und 140er Frontlüfter sind die HDDs 22°C, die Grafikkarte bis zu 15°C und die CPU bis zu 7°C kühler.

Mein Gehäuse:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=050102&s=userarticle.detail&userarticle_id=39341&section_id=1

Ich kanns nur empfehlen!


----------



## jannek23 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Grosse (250mm) seiten Lüfter sinn oder unsinn ??*

Ich habe meinen Seitenlüfter auch deaktiviert. Habe vorne und hinten einen Lüfter. Somit entsteht ein schöner Luftstrom. Meinen Arctic Cooling Silencer hört man gar nicht mehr. Machen die großen Dinger nicht viel mehr Lärm als zwei 120er????


----------



## fiumpf (26. September 2007)

*AW: Grosse (250mm) seiten Lüfter sinn oder unsinn ??*



			
				jannek23 am 26.09.2007 19:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Machen die großen Dinger nicht viel mehr Lärm als zwei 120er????



Normal nicht da sie ja größer sind und langsamer drehen. Kommt aber drauf an was man für "kleine" Lüfter verbaut.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (26. September 2007)

*AW: Grosse (250mm) seiten Lüfter sinn oder unsinn ??*

dazu kommt, das 250mm lüfter mehr als 4 mal so viel fläche besitzen wie ein 120er 

also müsste man den 250er gegen 4 120er testen 
 man könnte den 250er ja auch rausblasen lassen


----------



## jannek23 (27. September 2007)

*AW: Grosse (250mm) seiten Lüfter sinn oder unsinn ??*

Ich weiß ja dass ein großer Lüfter mehr Wärme abtransportiert, Meint ihr nicht, dass es zu Verwirbelungen kommt? Ist ein Luftstrom à la BTX nicht besser. Müsste man ja mal testen.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (27. September 2007)

*AW: Grosse (250mm) seiten Lüfter sinn oder unsinn ??*

ein gut konzipierter luftzug ist immer besser, nur, lässt der sich oft gar nicht richtig erzeugen, ein voll drauf pusten hilft da meistens genausogut udn geht einfacher


----------



## Almdudler2604 (30. September 2007)

*AW: Grosse (250mm) seiten Lüfter sinn oder unsinn ??*

Hab auch das Sharkoon Rebel 9 value...
Muss sagen, dass ich echt sehr zufrieden bin (E6600@3,2Ghz-min32°max52°(Orthos10^^)) 
und da bin ich 4-6° kälter als mein Freund mit nem großen case und einem GeminiII (2Silverstone FM122 drauf(180m3 einer)E6600@2,8Ghz) und ich hab nur "einen" auf meinem Nitrigon NT06
--- Ich führe die 4° auf meinem 250er lüfter zurück, besonders, da ich sogar 800 Mhz mehr draufgemacht habe und er nur 400^^
und der GeminiII ist ja eigentlich besser als der NT06


----------

